# API Freshwater Aquarium Salt



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

good day All
is Freshwater Aquarium Salt important/Essential/Beneficial in a Malawi tank /peacock/hap tank. ?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I use API aquarium salt on as needed basis.

I use it.......

1. When introducing new fish into the tank. Cuts down on stress of transporting. Salt helps with their gill functions.

2. Treat minor wounds. I also use the salt on times I have to treat the tank for ich. As I opt to to the elevated temperature treatment, salt helps with fish slime and again gill functions.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Salt is not needed unless you are treating a specific condition.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Salt along with epsom salt and baking soda is great when making your African rift lake buffer recipe.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.apifishcare.com/product.php? ... BJQJNm9K0c

http://www.fishyportal.com/cgi-bin/pub/diag?c=v&id=55


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

I always have salt in my tank since it was established about 2 years ago and every time I do a water change I add the right amount of salt... I understood from all of the above answers/info that salt is not necessary unless there is a disease to cure, but the question is what I am doing bad for the fish? Does it harm them in any way ?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

jalz1222 said:


> I always have salt in my tank since it was established about 2 years ago and every time I do a water change I add the right amount of salt... I understood from all of the above answers/info that salt is not necessary unless there is a disease to cure, but the question is what I am doing bad for the fish? Does it harm them in any way ?


What do you think ? I believe you are the person whose input into this will be most helpful as you have first hand experience.

Are your fish healthy ? Noticed any ill effects ?

I have lots of tanks and some fairly large ones. If not for the expense, I will use more salt myself.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Although many fish keepers continue to add salt to their water the need to do so has been long established as a myth. reference

Adding aquarium salt to a tank filled with malawian chichlids probably won't hurt them but it also isn't going to help them. It is simply a waste of time.


----------

